# Vibrio 101



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*VIBRIO 101*

So a close family member contracted Vibrio a number of years back .... we did all the research, and I wanted to share with everyone, with some notes. I will give sources and links at the bottom of this post.

Vibrio vulnificus is found mainly in the coastal gulf states. The bacteria needs salt water but can be found in brackish. It has been around before any of us, and was probably around back when Indians were the main inhabitants. It is not caused by pollution.

Vibrio is rare, and it has only been recently seriously tracked since 2007. This was prior to my uncle contracting it, and he was diagnosed as a rattlesnake bite for a week, with Acid baths trying to get rid of the poison. (they cut his finger open from the tip to the wrist)

Vibrio can be contracted *TWO WAYS*
It can cause disease in those who eat contaminated seafood 
(hence why we don't eat oysters in the summer)
or
_*those who have an open wound that is exposed to seawater.*_

Once contracted it can take up to 72 hours for the culture tray to come back from a lab. SO most hospitals treat as if it's Vibrio when you come in with symptoms. If left untreated for that time span, you have low chances of being 100% healthy or survival.
(this is why it is suggested you get to the Doctor ASAP/ within 24hrs)

NOTE: to hear guys saying I contracted Vibrio yesterday, is BS ... The LABS need time to culture it, to confirm

*WHO IS AT RISK?*
This disease mainly attacks middle age men and up (35yrs+) with defects in their immune system. It seems to effect those with weak livers, who are prone to drink alcohol_. you made your liver weak._
_*So pretty much most of us here on 2Cool.*_

*Persons at high-risk include those*
with* liver disorders, including hepatitis, cirrhosis and liver cancer; hemochromatosis; diabetes* mellitus; and those with immunocompromising conditions, such as HIV/AIDS, cancer, or undergoing their treatments. Individuals who take prescribed medication to decrease stomach acid levels or who have had gastric surgery are also at risk.​ 

Ever wonder why you never hear kids catching it?
I can't tell you how many times I went to the beach with open cuts and scrapes.
At one time we would put gafftop slime on wounds because we were told it would heal faster
Per the CDC: "A recent study showed that people with these pre-existing medical conditions were 80 times more likely to develop _V. vulnificus_ bloodstream infections than were healthy people. The bacterium is frequently isolated from oysters and other shellfish in warm coastal waters during the summer months. Since it is naturally found in warm marine waters, people with open wounds can be exposed to _V. vulnificus_ through direct contact with seawater. There is no evidence for person-to-person transmission of _V. vulnificus_."

Is there a *disinfectant for vibrio?*
Everyone that douses them self with chemicals like; hydrogen peroxide after wading is kind of wasting their time. If vibrio comes in contact with your blood, it's up to your immune system to fight it, at that point.
If you insist on keeping something on your boat in a spray bottle the Poison control suggest something that you need to consider.

*9 parts water: 1 part bleach *

*anymore bleach than that can and will poison you*, so more is not better.

This mixture looses its effectiveness over time, so change it out, especially if it stays out in the hot sun. So change it out every trip.

This mixture only works on open wounds, so spraying it on your skin does really nothing.

This mixture also works if you get hit by a stingray. Make the water as hot as you can stand, and then soak the wound. The hot water will take away the pain. But don't do like me and heat it too hot in the microwave. The pain went away immediately but the next day I found I gave myself a 1st degree burn.

If you suspect a Vibrio infection go the hospital ASAP, and let them know you were in the saltwater.

http://www.cdc.gov/nczved/divisions/dfbmd/diseases/vibriov/
http://www.issc.org/client_resources/Education/VvFactSheet.pdf
http://www.fda.gov/Food/ResourcesForYou/healthEducators/ucm085365.htm


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you! that's the best thing I've ever read on the matter. It's some mean stuff that everyone should know about and take precautions for. Great post.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

THX muddskipper lotsa good info in one spot...cva34


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Everyone that douses them self with chemicals like; hydrogen peroxide after wading is kind of wasting their time. If vibrio comes in contact with your blood, it's up to your immune system to fight it, at that point.


Very true but there are other factors that make cleaning a wound with peroxide a good idea for any cut or abrasion you get; in the water or out. 

Good write up.

TH


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Good read MS !


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Muddskipper, great post!! especially part about not worrying about dousing self with the H2O2 or Hibiclens or Clorox. Also ditto on the fact the solution breaks down and needs to be refreshed, and to get their butts to the Hospital ASAP if they have redness and pain and swelling that develops around any area of tissue damage after exposure to salt water, including a bruise. I have treated many open wounds that got infected including oyster lacerations, stingray punctures, even being finned when cleaning fish and only a few patient's had necrotizing fascitis caused by Vibrio, but what I did see took forever to resolve and caused major skin and tissue damage.


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

What about handeling dead bait? Should i be concerned when if get nicked when peeling a shrimp. I am 18 and in good health.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Your chances are low unless you have immune issues

You can get vibrio from that though


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Excellent write up. Got me paranoid though; my liver gets weak on my days off work , plus I take stuff for my acid reflux! I've always got cuts or wounds of some sort from weedeatin the yard or workin around the house. And I'm barely over 35, so I'm well into the "could get it" category...not good.

Mike


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

76794p said:


> What about handeling dead bait? Should i be concerned when if get nicked when peeling a shrimp. I am 18 and in good health.


Seems like I remember a guy contracting it from being speared by a shrimp in his bait bucket at Rollover.

I take acid reflux meds and I had no idea that increased my risk. Wading in really hot weather is probably not a good idea for me. My skin has become so thin I always have some kind of ding or nick on my hands and forearms.

I really appreciate this post. Still one of the best spots on the net to get the information you need to make an informed decision - about almost anything.

SG2


----------



## 76794p (Aug 20, 2012)

Will only be using dead bait for that reason.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

good post, thank you.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I thought high temps and stagnent (still/non-moving) water was a factor also. Am I mistaken?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm at risk. Nexium for stomach acid, bourbon for my brain, I'm old, & I'm always cut up from something. After reading the other thread, I spent yesterday walking around WalMart for a Tupperware type pint bottle to store bleach solution in. Finally decided to just use a water bottle. Shopping for breathable waders soon.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Great information. Presented well. Thanks


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Great write up Muddskipper. Miss you last tourney brother.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good post!

I had a buddy that lost his Mom last year. She ate Oysters in Rockport on a Saturday, was on life support by Tuesday and passed on Wednesday. Its serious stuff!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not much future in eating raw oysters these days. At least those that haven't been irradiated. I know a guy who ate one bad oyster out of a dozen, 20 years ago at Willie Gs and the resulting hepatitis pretty much ruined his liver. No more alcohol. And you can bet he doesn't wade-fish wearing just shorts, each summer.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Eggselant post. Got dinged last sat. From something on the shin. Busted me up pretty good. Knock on wood, nuthin has happened. Decided to take the canoe out today and play it safe. Just took the dressing off a while ago and looks to be healing alright.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have gotten a few PM's.... Listen, I'm not a doctor, so my opinion on a Vibrio is found by reading the links provided.

I did consult with a doctor, and two ER personal ... One who is my brother and fish's, so he keeps in tune with the issue, and said the bleach solution is the most cost effective dissaeffectant.

If you have specific questions go to a doctor, and don't rely on the internet.

AND don't wait around if you have a questionable wound after being in the saltwater....

*GET TO AN EMERGENCY ROOM NOW*

Thx


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Darn, I just slurped a dozen raw last night, God they were good!

Great post, cabbage heading your way.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*



Trouthappy said:


> Not much future in eating raw oysters these days. At least those that haven't been irradiated. I know a guy who ate one bad oyster out of a dozen, 20 years ago at Willie Gs and the resulting hepatitis pretty much ruined his liver. No more alcohol. And you can bet he doesn't wade-fish wearing just shorts, each summer.


Back in the 80's when we were framing houses on the the Westend (Galveston) we would knock oysters off the concrete bulkhead and have them for lunch. I haven't touched a raw oyster in 15 years. One of the main reasons is you don't know how they were kept or where they came from. Gater


----------



## lattema (Feb 11, 2008)

Pain out of proportion to injury and fever are two important signs that things are going south quickly with a skin wound and cellulitis.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Like the OP said, let the docs know you have been exposed to saltwater and want to be treated to prevent/cure/reduce the Vibrio infection possibilities and the only antibiotic that will work is: * Doxycycline (100 mg PO/IV twice a day for 7-14 days)

*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Saw a post on this and wanted to give everyone a quick refresher......


----------



## Mid-Coast Bay Charters (Aug 20, 2013)

*Great Post*

Here is an article I keep handy just in case. Thought it would be a good ideal to share here.

Tompkins: Dangers of deadly bacteria in state's saltwater
By Shannon Tompkins | June 27, 2012 | Updated: June 28, 2012 12:37pm
Vibrio vulnificus infections in Texas
Texas health regulations have since 1987 required doctors and hospitals to report confirmed cases of infections caused by vibrio vulnificus, a particularly virulent bacteria found in saltwater environments. Many of the infections are triggered when a person eats shellfish, usually raw oysters, carrying the bacteria. But other infections begin through simple contact with saltwater during which the bacteria gains access through a wound or other break in the skin. Over the past decade, Texas has averaged about 20 documented cases of vibrio vulnificus infections and seven deaths each year. Because vibrio vulnificus infections can spread so rapidly, health officials recommend anyone who has been exposed to saltwater and notices increasing pain/redness/swelling/blistering of skin around a wound or skin break immediately seek professional medical care. Through June 20 of this year, six cases of vibrio vulnificus infections have been reported to TDSHS. Cases of vibrio vulnificus infections typically peak in July and August.

It was a small, insignificant wound on a finger, something ubiquitous among coastal anglers who serially find themselves poked by errant hooks, fish fins, shrimp "horns" or otherwise carrying the little nicks and cuts common to those who spend time outdoors.
But the night following a fishing trip on Texas' mid-coast, the elderly angler noticed the wound was beet red, swelling and hurt like the dickens.
By the time he saw his family doctor in Cuero the next day, the angler's hand was swelled and the redness spread to his wrist.
The man's doctor called Dr. Brian Burns, a Victoria surgeon who had considerable experience with the suspected culprit, described the symptoms and relayed that the man had been fishing in the bay.
"I told him to get the patient up here immediately," Burns said, recalling the case from a few years ago.
When the man arrived at the Victoria hospital two hours later, the redness had spread to his elbow. By the time Dr. Burns got the man into surgery an hour later, it had climbed almost to the angler's shoulder.
Ads by Google
"That's how fast vibrio vulnificus moves," Burns said, referring to the bacteria that caused the raging infection and tissue damage. "It multiplies so fast you can literally watch it spread."
It was touch-and-go for the angler. He came close to dying. But after surgeries to remove the infected tissue, skin grafts and rehabilitation, the man survived his encounter with the tiny organism that arguably poses more serious danger to coastal anglers and others who recreate in marine waters than any other.
Sharks haven't killed anyone in Texas waters in 50 years. These almost universally feared marine creatures have been responsible for only 37 documented unprovoked attacks, just two of them fatal, in the past century.
Vibrio vulnificus has been responsible for 35 deaths in Texas over the past five years.
Still against the odds
Considering that hundreds of thousands of Texans annually swim, boat, fish or otherwise are exposed to marine water potentially holding vibrio vulnificus, odds of becoming one of the 20-25 Texans who, in an average year, suffer infections caused by the bacteria are laughably small - unless you, a family member or friend is one of those two dozen.
"The best thing people can do is to have a heightened level of awareness about vibrio vulnificus, understand what to look for and how important it is to take immediate action if they suspect they have been infected," said Burns, chief of staff of DeTar Health Care System in Victoria, a private-practice plastic surgeon for 20 years and arguably one of the most experienced physicians in dealing with acute vibrio vulnificus infections. He has treated a dozen or so cases of infections caused by the bacteria found exclusively in saltwater.
While pointing out that infections caused by vibrio vulnificus are rare, Burns stresses that anglers and others exposed to marine waters need to know the potential threat the bacteria poses.
"I've treated gangrene, aeromonas hydrophila (the freshwater-borne bacteria responsible for the recent high-profile case of a young lady in Georgia who lost limbs to the infection), and other infections of soft tissue," Burns said. "I've seen the worst, and (vibrio vulnificus) scares me more than any other."
Vibrio vulnificus belongs to a family of bacteria that includes vibrio cholera, the bacteria causing cholera. It lives in saltwater, with ideal conditions being water with a salinity of 6-16 parts per thousand and a temperature of 64-86 degrees - that wide range covers most water in Texas bays from April through October.
Risk factors
While cases of vibrio vulnificus infections have been documented during all months, July-September typically sees the peak of incidents.
According to information from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, the majority of the 100 or so confirmed cases of vibrio vulnificus-caused infections documented nationally each year are triggered by consuming shellfish (almost always raw oysters) carrying the bacteria.
But the bacteria can and does infect persons who simply come in contact with saltwater.
"You can become inoculated with the bacteria through any kind of open wound - a cut, a sore, scrape, a hook puncture or a shrimp poking you - exposed to saltwater," Burns said. Even things as seemingly innocuous as athlete's foot or psoriasis can prove an avenue for the bacteria to gain access to soft tissue where it can begin multiplying and become what generically is called "flesh-eating bacteria."
Persons with compromised immune systems - diabetes, hepatitis or other liver diseases, cancer, those taking steroids - are most at risk for severe infections from the bacteria. But vibrio-related infections hit even healthy people.
"At least a third of the patients I've treated did not have any immune-compromising issues," Burns said. "People who say they can't get it are just fooling themselves. It can happen."
'Pay attention'
Burns, an inveterate angler and duck hunter who spends time on and in Texas coastal waters, said he doesn't let the possibility of encountering vibrio vulnificus keep him off the water. But it does make him vigilant.
"If you are down around saltwater and have an open wound - even if it's just a scratch on your leg - pay attention to it," Burns said. Washing/rinsing wounds exposed to saltwater with a diluted bleach solution "probably is a good idea," Burn said. But any sign of redness or swelling around a wound, particularly if the area gets larger or if the person begins having flu-like symptoms, should trigger an immediate trip to the doctor.
"If you have those symptoms, I highly, highly recommend you get to a health care provider immediately and have it looked at, and make sure they know what vibrio is and how to treat it," Burns said.
And by "immediately," he means right now. Waiting even a few hours can prove disastrous.
"If you are inoculated with vibrio, you've got less than 24 hours to figure it out and get busy treating it," Burns said. If caught early, before the bacteria multiplies so much it begins burning through soft tissue like a wildfire racing through a dry forest, the infection can be effectively treated with antibiotics. But once it gains a solid hold, only surgical removal of infected tissue, often extensive and regularly involving amputations, can stop it.
And even then, it can be too late. Mortality rates of those diagnosed with vibrio vulnificus infections can be as high as 30-40 percent.
"It's not something that should scare you away from the bays," Burns said of the bacteria. "But it's not something you should ignore, either. Just be aware that it's out there, know what signs to look for and what to do if you see those signs. And do it immediately. This is not something you want to mess around with."

[email protected]


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> Saw a post on this and wanted to give everyone a quick refresher......


Thanks for the thread. As a wader, i take this seriously and this year we'll need to be extra careful with all the debris the rivers flushed into the bays.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yall ever hear of vibrio in Town lake ATX? i heard of some flesh eating bacteria and brain eating parasites ect..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Vibrio is only in saltwater or brackish. So no there is no Vibrio threat on Town Lake in Austin.

The brain eating parasite victims are all over Austin however.......and Texas Earth Milky Way.... (just funnin ya bro)


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

This is Vibro! My friend Trey caught this during the first split of duck season in POC. Saturday we shot a limit of ducks and finished out the day with a limit of fish. Trey had a small nick on a finger and did not think anything of it. We always cover any cuts with superglue before we hit the water because we know about Vibro risk, but I guess he did not reapply during the day. Sunday morning he mentioned he finger was sore and swollen. We got back to Conroe around 5pm and his finger was swollen and red. All day we had been doctoring on it with Bleach, iodine, Neospooran, etc. He text me this picture late Sunday night and says his whole hand is swollen. I told him get his arse to the ER right now. The doctor asked if he had been at the coast and said he thinks it is Vibro. He told Trey to take three different antibiotics two hours apart and come back in tomorrow. Doctor said they would get lab results but if it keeps progressing they would talk about surgery.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Maybe I'm reading some of these posts wrong but this stuff doesn't just affect waders. Anyone who is in the water is at potential risk.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

a few years ago now i went offshore with the is guy in the kayaks, well his yak almost sunk 3 miles offshore, anyway the guy ended up getting vibrio and dying a few months after that i guess he got it in baffin bay, from what i heard he had his leg amputated like 12 hours after getting cut and he was dead 6 hours after that...
vibrio scares me a good bit..


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Maybe I'm reading some of these posts wrong but this stuff doesn't just affect waders. Anyone who is in the water is at potential risk.


You're absolutely correct. It doesn't just affect waders.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

After I got it last year, I've certainly thought more about it: I think the drought may have exacerbated it a bit over the last 7-10 years: We're just now technically out of a drought that started almost a decade ago: that's a lot of fresh water that isn't flushing out the bays. I'm pretty sure mine was from a pretty nasty outgoing flow from a marsh where I was trying to dig a flounder out of a drain: no cut that I know of on my leg, just an abrasion right at the top of my ray boots.. I got to the hospital very quickly and probably saved myself a lot of trouble.

While I was in the hospital for a week looking for anything to occupy my time, I did ask one of the Doctors just what we should have carried on the boat in case we get a cut, or whatever: he basically told me that all of the "usual suspects" work about the same: that is, if you want to flush it out, fine, but it's not going to do any good. If you get it on that "point of entry", you're done for by the time you get back in the boat. You may help with some lesser infections with whatever you use.

I think my days of wet wading are about over.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

We keep a water bottle mixed with bleach on the boat. I also keep superglue in my wader belt and on the boat. Any scratch, cut or, nic will get cover in superglue. Nothing is 100%


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

Great Info! I recently lost a co-worker due to complications of Vibrio. He was in his 60's, drank a lot, kidney & liver issues prior to getting it. He got a small cut on his forearm about 2-1/2 years ago fro the end of a rod that slapped his while taking a fish off the hook. He was at the flood gates at the Texas City Dikes when it happened. He was in the hospital for about 2 months, and in that time they took his arm down to the bone trying to remove the infection. He was in and out of the hospital numerous times since then for weeks at a time. He went in because of a high fever at the end of March and never came out. After 2 months his wife had to make the tough choice to remove him from life support. His wife told me that the doctors had told her it was complications due to his already poor health and the vibrio compounded it severely. Definitely makes me think twice before I bail off in the water now


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone know the amount of time before youre considered "in the clear"? In other words how long do you have to watch cuts, scrapes, punctures, etc that have been exposed to saltwater? 

I was walking out in the surf May 16th and stepped on who knows what. But it hurt like hell. It looked like a hole from stepping on a nail and my foot was pulsating. I was so paranoid about getting vibrio but watched it carefully. I didn't go to the hospital. It hurt for a couple of weeks and still hurts a tiny bit today. My point is that it hurt, the bottom of my feet are already kinda red/swollen looking at times, etc. How long until I was "in the clear"? I'd like to know the next time something like that happens.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

Well screw it spent my whole life getting to the point where I could buy a house on the water am gonna enjoy it and not worry about this ****. If it gets me I went out my wzy!!!


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Anyone know the amount of time before youre considered "in the clear"? In other words how long do you have to watch cuts, scrapes, punctures, etc that have been exposed to saltwater?
> 
> I was walking out in the surf May 16th and stepped on who knows what. But it hurt like hell. It looked like a hole from stepping on a nail and my foot was pulsating. I was so paranoid about getting vibrio but watched it carefully. I didn't go to the hospital. It hurt for a couple of weeks and still hurts a tiny bit today. My point is that it hurt, the bottom of my feet are already kinda red/swollen looking at times, etc. How long until I was "in the clear"? I'd like to know the next time something like that happens.


Effects of vibrio manifest within hours of being infected, as in less than 24-36 hrs. It's aggressiveness is why it is so hard to treat & devastating to the body.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have had an infection from a fall at the Texas City dike that put me out of work for a year with many hospital visits and surgeries. Infections are nothing to play around with. The problem is that once your skin is cut or scraped and one drop of infected water gets on it it's too late. You dont have to be in the water for hours just that one drop is enough for the bacteria to enter your body. A doctor also told me that it could enter your body between your fingernail and toenails and the skin. The only sure way not to get it is to stay away from the water. A poke from a hook or from a shrimp horn and one drop of water is all it takes to get infected. If you take immunosuppressants you are at great risk.... Once the bacteria enters your body applying bleach water or anything else to the wound will not kill it. I was on IV antibiotics and oral antibiotics for a complete year. It's really serious and can kill you. I almost lost my foot above the ankle and I wasn't even in the water. I just got sprayed from the mist from a wave. Everyone please be safe and try to prevent any skin lacerations while around saltwater.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

May sound like a stupid question but could this stuff get up your butthole or pisshole?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*OMG*

I hope not.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Repost*

When we were youngsters, 1960's we had a fishing shack on Big Bayou in Baroom Bay. Dad would say go soak in the salt water for those scrapes and bug bites on your legs. Give them a good soaking. They will heal right up. As for entering the water now days unsure of your total medical condition it may be wise to refrain and if you have an open wound on your smoke stack, better keep it dry. I have been in the Dr. office with blood poisoning or vibrio that came from a nasty rotten crab trap wire that went into my wrist one time. It was something I never wish to repeat. Be safe or be dead.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

bringing this to the top as it will help answer question we see this time of the year

Formally Muddksipper


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Fish Control My Brain said:


> bringing this to the top as it will help answer question we see this time of the year
> 
> Formerly Muddkskipper


FIFY Bryan. 

And thanks for the info/thread. My neighbor got it from Menhaden-his wife is a nurse and they immediately got meds.
Jerry


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I know the site doesnâ€™t like bringing up old threads but if this helps just one 2cooler itâ€™s worth the heat


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Glad you revived this one. Diabetic since age 5, work outside for a living so always have little cuts, etc, and over 50. Didn't really worry about it until a couple of years ago. Now I rarely wet wade, and have a dose of antibiotics at home to start on if I have to go to ER for something suspicious.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Vibrio is one reason why if you wet wade it seems like you should really keep yourself in good fitness and health before you get in the water. Of course thatâ€™s true in general and sometimes easier said than done. Vibrio is potentially bad for anyone but seems to especially mess people up who have liver/kidney problems, heavy alcohol use, compromised immune systems, etc. I wet wade all the time and donâ€™t go in with open cuts and get nervous when I get the inevitable cut from a hook, fish, etc. I also keep stuff on the boat to treat cuts with, but like others said once itâ€™s in itâ€™s in. I just keep a close eye on cuts and wonâ€™t hesitate to go the ER if one acts up. And of course Iâ€™m gonna keep wet wading, as far as Iâ€™m concerned thereâ€™s not substitute.


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

The mention of Rx for stomach acid increasing vibrio risk got my attention since I do take Nexium for reflux. This article makes it sound like these medications increase risk if you were to ingest raw infected seafood like oysters. I don't like raw oysters, so I feel better about that connection.

https://www.cdc.gov/features/vibrio-raw-oysters/index.html


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Interesting read in the Carolinas on the east coast on how they are tying vibrio to climate change

https://www.thestate.com/news/local/environment/article246018110.html

Trying not to start another post


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My experience is micro barium marinum it ended my career and any any kind of fishing take head guys itâ€™s freaking real .


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Appreciate the post, keeping the dangers in the forefront of our minds when were out enjoying the coastal waters is key to keeping us all safe. Instead of mild bleach solutions keep a bottle of betadine in addition to peroxide on the boat. Both can be found in any pharmacy. Flush with peroxide and bottled water than douse in betadine. I keep both on the boat and all cuts get the double treatment as a precaution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If vibrio gets in or on a cut....I mean if it just touches....it is up to your body to fight it off. It cannot be cleansed or washed off fast enough. Doesnt work like that. Your wash solution of course is a great idea for all kinds of nasty stuff....but dont get a false sense of security about vibrio. You cant wash it off. Closely monitor cuts and scrapes after fishing trips every hour for a day or two. Set your alarm and get up and check it every hour for a day or two. Early treatment is key. Anything wierd go to the emergency room. Waiting and see how it does in a bit is when you get amputations and fighting for your life.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*serious stuff*

when I cut or nick myself with a hook, I alway check it often. Just started doing this a few years back when social media made us more aware of it. Here's a informative read.

https://bayouwoman.com/vibrio-the-summer-bummer/


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

doesn't the water have to be hot and stagnate for the virus to thrive?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not at all. It is present every where on the water every day and always has been. People get it on the beach the last day of the season before the water gets too cold to get in the water. Surfers can get it when wearing wet suits in winter.

It is certainly more active in stagnant warm water but it is naturally everywhere.

You have been exposed to it 100% of every time you have been on the water and so far your body fought it off just fine. But it will always be a threat.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Geeze, one more thing to worry about! lol


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Keep doing exactly what you have been doing before you read this. Just do it with another awareness and mentally prepared to act if and when. And I mean act RTF now. 

As outdoorsman we tend to dismiss lil bumps and red spots and such.... do not do that within a day or two after fishing.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Davidsel47 said:


> doesn't the water have to be hot and stagnate for the virus to thrive?


i got mine in mid october...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Keep doing exactly what you have been doing before you read this. Just do it with another awareness and mentally prepared to act if and when. And I mean act RTF now.
> 
> As outdoorsman we tend to dismiss lil bumps and red spots and such.... do not do that within a day or two after fishing.


Thatâ€™s one thing the doctors told me saved me, or at least let me go home relatively intact. i was in the hospital within 4 hours or so of the first symptoms. The people that die or lose limbs quite often have one thing in common: â€œif itâ€™s not better in the morning iâ€™ll go to the doctorâ€...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> i got mine in mid october...


Me too.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Good stuff, thanks. Kinda makes me rethink using my middle finger to de hook trout with a deep hookset.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Vibrio is back in the news … please educate yourself and seek medical attention if you show signs ASAP


----------



## rancher (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for keeping this at the fore front. Very dangerous if you fish salt water and are older of have any medical conditions. This has changed my approach. Saw on Channel 13 yesterday another case down near Matagorda. Everyone be safe and aware


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Vibrio is associated with Sahara dust arriving from Africa. It seems like the iron in the dust is like fertilizer for it.








Saharan dust nutrients promote Vibrio bloom formation in marine surface waters


Atmospherically transported dust from the Saharan desert provides pulses of biologically important nutrients, including iron, to ocean surface waters. The biological response to these ephemeral events is not fully known, especially among the heterotrophic microbial community. Here we use the...




www.pnas.org




BTW- A cloud is heading this way now.
Well it is already here and more is coming.








Saharan Dust Plume Blows Past Florida Into Texas (Published 2021)


The weather phenomenon, which is common this time of year, has reached parts of Texas, creating hazy skies and perhaps some respiratory challenges.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

A little perspective:

_More than 10 million people visited Texas beaches in 2015 and less than 0.00035% acquired Vibrio vulnificus. Most of those who get infections recover without long-term health consequences. By comparison, 100 times as many people were killed in vehicle crashes in Texas during the same year.

*


Vibrio vulnificus bacteria | Galveston County Health District


*_
Sure, be careful. Especially if you have underlying conditions. But if you survived Covid, the ride down to the water, and you didn't drown, don't let Vibrio slow you down doing what you enjoy.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

A friend of mine down the street got it on his leg about 5 years ago. He has never been the same since but he is alive. Had to retire, sold his boat, hardly ever gets out. I go by his place just to say hello as often as I can remember to. His leg is still some kind of messed up.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It’s the season … I bring this thread up as the state of Florida has seen approx. 28 cases and its in our news feed.
Vibrio is not just open wounds … eating bad shellfish can cause this infection 

know the signs to keep you and your family safe and seek medical help …don’t wait.

thanks for letting me remind everyone 

#NotASpamBot


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Muddskipper said:


> It’s the season … I bring this thread up as the state of Florida has seen approx. 28 cases and its in our news feed.
> Vibrio is not just open wounds … eating bad shellfish can cause this infection
> 
> know the signs to keep you and your family safe and seek medical help …don’t wait.
> ...


I was listening to a podcast where they were talking about how they thought the cases would have been up on the gulf coast because of how hot its been and one of the guys made an interesting point on how there's also been hardly any rain so there hasn't been much runoff water put in the bays. Does one influence the other? Has Florida been in a drought like us? Makes me wonder. The podcast was specific to the Texas Gulf Coast.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Florida panhandle has had a bunch of rain this summer.Cant speak for the rest of the state.

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That was an outstanding post. Thank you


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere that the Vibrio bacteria did not like high salinity levels. May be why we have not seen as many cases this year on the Texas coast.


----------

